# רעיונות למסיבות למבוגרים



## shirleyrozental (24/1/04)

../images/Emo65.gifרעיונות למסיבות למבוגרים 
שמתי לב שהרבה אנשים שואלים לאחרונה על רעיונות למסיבות ולא למסיבות של ילדים, אז החלטתי לקבץ כל מיני רעיונות שראיתי פה בפורום ולפתוח את שירשור הרעיונות למסיבות למבוגרים,ובקרוב יהיו גם רעיונות למסיבת רווקות ומסיבות של ילדים. הנהלה, נא להוסיף את ההודעה לטאגליינס! אתם כמובן מוזמנים לשרשר פה רעיונות משלכם...


----------



## shirleyrozental (24/1/04)

../images/Emo65.gifמסיבת נושא - למשל אדום! 
מה דעתך על מסיבה בצבע אדום? מה דעתך על פונץ תותים??? לוקחים קערה ענקית, שופכים בקבוק יין לבן ו2 בקבוקי ספרייט, ומפזרים בפנים המון המון תותים חתוכים לחצאים. טעם עדין וטעים, מנסיון! לפני ההגשה ממש מומלץ לפזר גם מס קוביות קרח- או דבר הרבה יותר מדליק. לקחת את המגש מילוי של הקוביות קרח, לשים פלחים של תותים, מים ולהקפיא. יוצא יפה מאוד. ואם חשקת בקוביות קרח אדומות, אז למלא את המגש במיץ פטל אדם במקום מיים. -הלן לשים נחשים אדומים בתוך קערה - שוקולית17 בכיבוד את יכולה לשים את כל ההמצאות החדשות והמעולות כל כך שך שוקולד פרה, הכל בצבע אדום... כאן http://search.lyrics.astraweb.com/?word=red תמצאי שירים על המילה "red" שיתאימו לאווירה. קישוטים זה די קל: בלונים אדומים, נורות קטנות וציבעוניות, מוכרים בחנויות תחביב לבבות בד אדומים (1 ש"ח כל אחד), נרות אדומים (מוכרים בסופר פארם חבילות של מלא מלא נרות קטנים בצבע אחד, ב-9.90) אפשר גם להיות יצירתיים יותר: להשיג מנורה בצבע אדום, לחלק לכולם צמידים מחוט אדום למזל, למצוא נעלי תינוק אדומות ולתלות, להכין סלסלה עם תפוחים אדומים, או להוסיף ציורים מאגדות ילדים: כיפה אדומה, התפוח האדום של שלגיה... בקשר למשחקים, אם את ממש רוצה: לנסות לספר את הסיפור "כיפה אדומה" בלי להגיד ו..., ש...ואה... (יוצא ממש משעשע), להעביר תפוח עם הפה, או על כף (כמו שעושים בגן עם ביצה),... כמובן לא לשוח לחייב את כולם לבוא באדום, ולהשקיע בעיקר בעצמך: בגדים אדומים, נעליים, סרט לשיער, גרביים, אודם, לק... -קרין D


----------



## shirleyrozental (24/1/04)

../images/Emo65.gifמסיבת נושא - למשל מסיבת גן! 
אלבום שכל אחד יצייר בו ציור [אצלי בגן היו עושים את זה ]. כסא יומולדת- לקשט בבלונים וסרטים.. שכל אחד יביא לה מתנה קטנה וילדותית [טושים, מוצץ, דובי, ספר ילדים וכו'.] להכין לה פאזל מתמונה שלה/של החברים ולהרכיב ביחד . לחלק לכולם כובעי יומולדת וצפצפות ולילדת היומולדת זר.. כשהייתי בגן היו שמים על הרצפה מספר חישוקים לפי הגיל של ילד/ת היומולדת וברקע את השיר "עוד שנה ועוד שנה ועוד שנה נהיה גדולים.." ואותו ילד שחגג יומולדת היה מדלג בין החישוקים - טיפשה בהכחשה חזרה לילדות - דבר ראשון כפתיחה את יכולה לבקש מכל אחת שתביא תמונה שלה שהיא היתה קטנה, ומזה אפשר גם לעשות איזה משחק- למשל תכיני מראש כרטסיות עם כל השמות של הבנות ושימי את התמונות הפוכות ואז זה יהיה משחק הזיכרון שצריך להתאים שם לתמונה... עוד משחקים: גולם במעגל, דג מלווח, למצוא סוכרית טופי בקערת קמח, אפשר לעשות תחרות שתיית פטל מבקבוק של תינוק... תחרות פנטומימה של כל מיני סדרות מהילדות... חתול ועכבר, טלפון שבור, פלונטר, שש בקוביה וכו'... פשוט תנסי להיזכר במשחקים שאהבת כשהייתם ילדים... אם את צריכה עוד אני אנסה לחשוב על עוד... ערב בנות - אפשר אפילו סתם לעשות מסיבת פיג'מות.. איזה כיף! משחקים- NEVER, זה הסוד שלי, פסיכולוגה בגרוש, יהיה מצחיק לעשות את המשחק פלונטר... ובעצם כל משחק יכול להתאים... את יכולה להחליט שאת הולכת על סגנון למשל של - כוכב נולד ! ואז לעשות כל מיני חידונים בשירים ותחרויות - את נותת אות/מילה והם צריכים לשיר שיר שמתחיל באות/מילה... פסיכולוגיה בגרוש - זה כל מיני שטויות שכאילו מפרשים, למשל את אומרת להם לצייר גדר ובית ואם לדוגמא הן ציירו גדר סגורה זה אומר שהיא ילדה סגורה וכו' וכו' וכו'...(אם את צריכה אני חושבת שיש לי משהו כזה אני אשלח לך אם תרצי... -TAL123 כיבוד: מיץ פטל, חצי פיתה עם חומוס או שוקולד וכו'..... משימות/הפעלות: תחרות פיצוץ בלונים בזוגות להוציא סוכריה מערימת קמח תחרויות עם חתיכת צמר גפן, נר לבקבוק וכו'.. כסאות מוזיקליים - שמים שורת כסאות ומשמיעים מוזיקה, כל פעם שנפסקת המוזיקה כולם מתיישבים ורק אחד מפסיד ויוצא, מוציאים כסא אחד וממשיכים עד למנצח. בינגו חבילה שעוברת בין מעגל הילדים (לא לשכוח הפתעה קטנה בפנים ולעטוף אותה בהמוווווון ניירות עיתון). הפתעה: תחלקו בסוף שקיות הפתעה כמו בגן. -שירשיר משחקים ששחקנו בגן: חבילה עוברת למצוא טופי שמכוסה בשכבה עבה של קמח להעביר ביצה על כף להזיז צמר גפן עם קש נר ובקבוק טופי וחוט כדורגל סיני טוויסטר פלונטר כלמיני שטויות כאלו... לגבי איך לעצב את המקום...אם יש לכם אפשרות לארגן דמוי ארגז חול, זה יכול להיות מגניב. לסדר קוביות גדוללות (אפשר להכין מקרטון), קצת בובות, צעצועי ים (דלי וכף). אפשר להכין שקיות יומולדת, להזמין ליצנית (מברק מזמר, שמגיע עם ליצנית, או הפוך-ליצנית שמגיעה עם מברק מזמר, זו אחלה מתנה). אפשר גם לתלות תמונות שלה מהילדות, או לאייר קטעים מספרי ילדים מוכרים. -קרין D


----------



## shirleyrozental (24/1/04)

../images/Emo65.gifמסיבות הפתעה 
-פעם חברה שלי לקחה אותי לאכול בחוץ, ואמרה שיש לה מתנה בשבילי, וכשנסיים לאכול נלך אליי הביתה כדי שאני אפתח את המתנה, [זו הייתה מתנה גדולה ועמוסת פרטים- ערכת בדיחות פרטיות! ענק!], ובבית חיכו לי כל החברים. -פעם לקחנו חברה לפיקניק, 4 חברות מצומצמות, ואמרנו לה שהתוכנית היא להפגש לאכול, וללכת לקניון, קבענו איתה הרבה תוכניות וכשבאנו ללכת לקניון [היינו ליד הבית שלה בפיקניק] אחת אמרה שהיא חייבת לשירותים, וגם שנשים משהו בבית שלה, [פוף שקנינו..(=] אז בסוף יצא שהלכנו לבית שלה ובמרפסת היו כולם, אז כשהיא נכנסה היא לא ראתה, והלכנו לחדר לשים את הדברים ופתאום כולם רצו מהמרפסת לתוך החדר שלה והיא הייתה בשוק..(= -בפעם אחרת אני וחברה כתבנו מכתב מאותיות של עיתון.. בו כתבנו ל"ילדת היומולדת" שתבוא למקום מסויים בשעה מסויימת.. והלכנו לשים לה את זה ליד הדלת, שמנו צילצלנו וברחנו. ובסוף היא הייתה חולה, והיא חשבה שזו אני, אז היא התקשרה לשאול ואמרה שהיא מרגישה רע כי מישהו תיכנן לה משהו והיא לא תוכל לבוא, אז הלכנו אליה הביתה עם עוגה עם נרות ובלונים ומתנות ובלגאנים כאלה..(= -קבענו כמה חברות עם חברה שאנחנו באות לקחת אותה לאנשהו, בינתיים הזמנו מקום במסעדה [לא יוקרתית מדי], וגם הזמנו עוד אנשים. בסוף הלכנו לקחת אותה וכשהגענו למקום, היא פתאום ראתה את כל החברות ושמחה מאוד..(= [אפשר להוסיף לזה גם הליכה עם כיסויי עיניים..(=] זה הכל דברים שאני עשיתי.. אבל חוץ מדברים כאלה.. תמיד יש את הרעיון הפשוט שאת לוקחת חברה לאנשהו, [או נגיד קובעת עם אמא שלה שתיקח אותה לקניות] וכשאתן חוזרות הביתה כולם מחכים בבית. -DUSHAT חוצמזה עוד רעיון נחמד שכבר הציעו פה פעם: לקבוע איתה בקניון, 'רק את והיא' [זה מה שהיא תחשוב] אבל בעצם כל החברות יחכו לה שם, ותעשו לה כולכן ביחד חפש את המטמון.. כל אחת תקנה לה מתנה מחנות אחרת ותשאיר אותה בחנות, ובכל מתנה יהיה פתק עם רמז שישלח אותה לחנות הבאה, בסוף אפשר ללכת גם לסרט או לאכול משו. מה דעתך? -טפשה בהכחשה


----------



## shirleyrozental (24/1/04)

הרבה רעיונות למסיבה מאת קרני 
לקישוט הבית אין לי יותר מדי רעיונות- אבל לפי מה שהבנתי ממך, את רוצה משהו מגניב. אז חוץ מכמובן ברכה בדלת הכניסה לבית עליה יכתבו כל הבאים ברכה ליום ההולדת (אפילו הייתי מכניסה משהו לשירותים... בסגנון:"החוויה המוצלחת מיום ההולדת של...") , פיזור כובעי ליצן / משרוקיות / אביזרי יומולדת ברחבי הבית, סידור הבלונים בצורת 30 על קיר ראשי, ובפיזור בשאר הבית... אין לי מה להוסיף יותר מדי. (אם את בוחרת ללכת על מראה ואווירה אחרת, אז יש כמובן הצפת החדר בנרות קטורת, עלי כותרת על הכסאות והספות וכ"ו.) בנוגע לאוכל. שוב, גם זה תלוי בהלך הרוח ובמספר המוזמנים. לא יודעת איך את במשקאות חריפים, אבל זה יכול בהחלט לעורר את המסיבה, ולכן הייתי מתחילה את הערב עם פונץ´ קל להכנה (שוב, בנוגע לפרטים, את יודעת איפה למצוא אותי ) שהייתי ממש "דוחפת" לנכנסים לבית. זה חם, זה נעים ואף אחד לא מרגיש שהוא בעדינות הופך לעליז יותר... אפשר ללכת כמובן על דיפים שונים (לא בעייה להכין אותם). אפשרות גם להכין פטריות ממולאות בגבינה, יש גם את הבורקסים, פחזניות ממולאות בתפ"א, לחם שום (שגם אותו לא בעייה להכין) עם רוטב סלסה, חמאה ועוד סוגים, חמוצים למיניהם, בייגלה, חטיפים וכ"ו. אופציה נוספת היא מרק מחמם ונעים או כמה סוגים של מרקים עם לחמים שונים. (צריך רק לוודא שיש מספיק כלים...) אפשרות נוספת היא טוגנים- אגרולים, סיגרים, צ´יפס וכ"ו. שוב, תלוי מה האוירה שאת מחפשת וכמה את רוצה להשקיע... אבל אין סיכוי שתשכחי עוגת יומולדת נכון? הייתי אפילו עושה אותה עם דמות או פרצוף או צורה מיוחדת- כמו לילדים בגן.. עם נרות, זיקוקים והכל!!! אבל דואגת להכין עוד עוגה טעימה נוספת או עוגיות טעימות שיבואו עם הקפה. ונעצור כאן עם האוכל... ונעבור לחלק האומנותי של הערב האמת, שעל החלק הזה קצת יותר קשה לי לענות, כי זה תלוי במספר האנשים, אם הם מכירים או לא ועוד כל מיני פונקציות... משחקי ילדים עדיין עובדים על מבוגרים: בלונים מתפוצצים בחזה, בתחת, בפה או הכנסת נר קשור על חוט לבקבוק או אכילת חוט משני הכיוונים עם סוכריה באמצע (יש גם את הגירסה של בננה במקום חוט... ), תחרות ליקוק: מלא בקצפת/ממרח/שמנת כקצף גילוח את פני בן הזוג ולקק אותו וכל מה שעולה לך כמשחקי יומולדת בגן.. את יכולה להכין את ה"חבילה" עם העיתונים, כאשר במקום להעביר את זה לאחד מהממשתפים, על המקבל את החבילה לבצע פעילות מצחיקה. עוד משחקים קלילים, חלקם למבוגרים בלבד: --> מישהו שוכב על הרצפה עם משקה על ביטנו, וכולם מנסים להצחיק אותו עד לסוף הרטוב... --> זלילה משותפת מצלחת משותפת של קצפת, שמנת וכ"ו... --> "סופר טעם" בוחרים מתנדב אמיץ וסוגרים לו את העיניים, ונותנים לו לטעום כל הזמן משהו אחר והוא צריך לנחש מה זה היה. מבדר לחלוטין! --> תחרות ניפוח בלונים כשהקטצ' הוא שגברים/נשים צריכים/ות לנפח בלון שנמצא בין שוקי בני הזוג שהם לא מכירים... עד לפיצוץ... --> אחד מהגברים/נשים יוצא מהחדר, ובמרכז נבחרים מתמודדים אשר צריכים בעצם כאשר עיניהם מכוסות לזהות את ישבן בת/בן זוגם על ידי מישוש. --> תחרות: חתל/י את הגבר/אישה ע"י סדין מבלי שייפול! מי המנצח? --> מכניסים זוגות לחדרים שונים ומבקשים שתוך 5 דקות יחליפו את הלבוש שלהם זה עם זה. מי מנצח? משחקי דרמה גם הולכים יפה מאוד: --> מכינים כרטיסיות מראש עם נושאים ברומו של עולם: סקס, זוגיות ואירועים מביכים שעשויים להיווצר לבני זוג... -->מאפשרים לשניים ל"עלות לבמה" (לאו דווקא בני זוג) כל אחד עם כרטיסיה שונה, והם צריכים לדבר- כל אחד בנושא שלו על העניין שכתוב לו. זה יוצא כזה מצחיק - בטירוף! --> את מביאה אביזרים שונים וכל אחד מאלו הרוצים להשתתף צריך להמציא שימושים אחרים לאותם הדברים --> כל אחד מקבל באקראיות פתק עם שם חיה עליו- גברים את הפתקים הורודים והנשים את הכחולים. על הפתקים רשומים שמות בעלי חיים כמו בתיבת נוח. על החיה למצוא את זוגתה- רק על פי קולות ותנועות. אפשר להקשות בהתחלה ולעשות את זה רק עם תנועות, ורק אחר כך לעבור לקולות. --> דרמה וסלנג: כותבים על פתקים כל מיני ביטויים כמו: אהבה מנצחת, שברה לו את הלב, אכלתי קש, צא בחוץ וכ"ו ואחד מהמשתתפים צריך להעביר את הכתוב בפתק בפנטומימה. המגלה מחליף אותו.


----------



## shirleyrozental (24/1/04)

../images/Emo65.gifכמה טיפים למסיבות מאת שירשיר 
*כדי לעורר את המשחקים אני בעד שילוב מנצח של הומור+סקס+רוחניות: משחקי מגע, שעשועוני הומור וחידות קורצות (המשתמעות לשתי פנים..)זה בהחלט ישבור ת´קרח ויחמם את האווירה!! *ע י צ ו ב: פרחים - זרים קטנים בכדים שקופים של כלניות (אדומות, סגולות, ורודות..) ונרות בצבעים דומים (אפשר גם לשלב מפיות בגוונים אלו). *א ו כ ל: גבינות, יין, ירקות חתוכים+קרקרים ומטבלים, לקינוח פונדו שוקולד. (=רוטב שוקולד סמיך וחם שטובלים בו פירות ועוגיות <וכל הבא ליד> שהוכנו מראש) *משחק שנקרא: "אף פעם לא עשיתי.." - “I’VE NEVER…” כל אחד אומר בתורו משהו שהוא אף פעם לא עשה, ועל כל מי שכן עשה את זה להצביע ולספר. מי שמצביע 5 פעמים ש"כן עשה" מקבל משימה. הכיף בכל המשחק זה לגלות כל מיני דברים מסתוריים שלא ידעתם על החברים הכי טובים שלכם!! (לדוגמא: אף פעם לא שכבתי עם קיפוד, אף פעם לא בישלתי ברוקולי, אף פעם לא עשיתי קעקוע, אף פעם לא השתנתי בבריכה, אף פעם לא שחיתי בעירום, אף פעם... הבנתם לאן זה גולש?)


----------



## shirleyrozental (24/1/04)

../images/Emo65.gifמתכונים למסיבות 
מתכון לפונץ': חומרים: יין מתוק מיץ תפוזים- פריגת אפשרי... וודקה (אפשר גם וודקה זולה) תמצית וניל ליפתן פירות או דובדבנים (כולל המיץ שלו) קנמון סוכר- אם רוצים את הכמויות תחליטי בעצמך, לפי כמות החריפות שאת רוצה. אחרי שאת מכניסה את הכל לסיר, טועמת ומחליטה כמה וודקה לשים, תחממי את הכל על הגז. תני לזה להתחמם כמעה (בכל זאת לא רוצים שזה יהפוך לתה מהביל...) והגישי עם מצקת. פורום מתכונים בתפוז


----------



## shirleyrozental (24/1/04)

../images/Emo65.gif../images/Emo72.gif../images/Emo78.gifעוד מתכונים 
פונדו שוקולד – עודד ברנר 1 ליטר שמנת מתוקה 800 גרם שוקולד מריר קצוץ 50 גרם חמאה 1.מרתיחים את השמנת ומכבים את האש. 2.מוסיפים את השוקולד וממיסים תוך כדי ערבוב. 3.בהדרגה מוסיפים את חמאה וממיסים תוך כדי ערבוב. 4.אם רוצים את הרוטב כשהוא קר – יש להקטין את כמות השוקולד ל – 500 גרם. בעניין האוכל: אפשר לסדר חטיפים בצלחות ואפשר להשקיע קצת יותר: לסדר שולחן מאורך או מספר שולחנות מחוברים לאורך כל הקיר/ קירות, כמו קייטרינג, עם מטר של צלחות עם חטיפים, אחר כך מלא פירות (חלק את יכולה לעטוף בשוקולד מומס- זה עובד טוב עם בבננה ותות) אחר כך שתייה קלה או אפילו אלכוהול.. כמובן, גם זה תלוי בהלך הרוח ובמספר המוזמנים. לא יודעת איך את במשקאות חריפים, אבל זה יכול בהחלט לעורר את המסיבה, ולכן הייתי מתחילה את הערב עם פונץ´ קל להכנה  שהייתי ממש "דוחפת" לנכנסים לבית. זה חם, זה נעים ואף אחד לא מרגיש שהוא בעדינות הופך לעליז יותר...


----------



## shirleyrozental (24/1/04)

../images/Emo65.gifבעניין אירגון המסיבה 
בעניין האירגון את יכולה להעזר באורחים שיביאו- כל אחד דיסק + מאכל כלשהו, ככה יהיה לך מגוון. פעם מישהי כתבה פה על שקיות הפתעה והנה כמה מהרעיונות שהיא נתנה: קונדומים. סוכריה על מקל, שרשראות סוכריות, סוכריות נחש-ג'לי וכ"ו. נר - כדי שכולם יוכלו להדליק אותו עבור חתן/כלת המסיבה ברגע מסויים. זה יכול להיות מאוד משעשע גם ללכת לחנויות של "הכל ב-1$" ולמצוא שם את כל הצעצועים האלו לילדים הקטנים- שעונים מפלסטיק, משרוקיות, טבעות מפלסטיק, מצלמה בה על ידי לחיצה על כפתור, יש תמונות של כל מיני מקומות/חיות, מקטרת עם כדור, לוח כתיבה, משחק בו צריך להכניס את הגולה לעיגול הנכון וכ"ו. משהו שקשור לתעסוקה היומית של כולם - לימודים (עט, עפרון, מחק שעליהם כתוב/חרוט תאריך האירוע). משהו שקשור לתחביב משותף של כולם. אם ממש ישנה מגלומניה של האירוע, אפשר להפיק שטרות של כסף ועליהם מוטבעים פרצוף בעל השמחה, סכום כסף מטורף לחלוטין, ותאריך האירוע (שזה אגב, בלי קשר, יכול להיות כרטיס ברכה מגניב, או לחלופין לכתוב פתקון תודה לאלו שהגיעו לאירוע


----------



## shirleyrozental (24/1/04)

../images/Emo65.gifאתרים של רעיונות למסיבה 
ארוע - לי : http://www.bestparty.co.il/ ד"ר בועז הודס - הרצאות מיניות: http://www.geocities.com/guyhodes2/boaz.htm רוטרי - הרצאות על זוגיות ומיניות: http://www.rotery.co.il


----------



## shirleyrozental (24/1/04)

../images/Emo65.gifעוד אתרים של רעיונות למסיבה 
משלים חוויה: http://www.mevashlim.co.il/ עיסוי בחן: http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?id=588&msgid=19044448 גוטה - אירגון אירועים: http://www.gute.co.il/


----------



## shirleyrozental (2/2/04)

../images/Emo65.gifקישור למשחק אמת או חובה ארוטי  http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/Viewmsg.asp?forum=588&msgid=26999967


----------

